# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ازمون 21خرداد رو خراب کردم امیدی هست؟

## Mohsen2

سلام من منطقه 3هستم امیدی هست که تو این 5هفته 4الی5هزار بیارم؟

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام من منطقه 3هستم امیدی هست که تو این 5هفته 4الی5هزار بیارم؟


منم اوضاعم شبیه توهه .منطقه 2هستم ولی من به زیر10000هزارم راضیم

----------


## Mohsen2

حالا چه خاکی بگیریم سرمون

----------


## _saeed_

> حالا چه خاکی بگیریم سرمون


شما تجربی یا ریاضی؟من پشت کنکوریم شم چه طور؟

----------


## Mohsen2

تجربی پشت

----------


## _saeed_

> تجربی پشت


چقدر  شبیه.

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> سلام من منطقه 3هستم امیدی هست که تو این 5هفته 4الی5هزار بیارم؟


*ببین همه چی بستگی به خودت داره...فکر بهموفقیت موفقیت میاره...خراب کردن یه آزمون اگه واست همه چیزه یعنی باختی...پس دوباره بجنگ با تمام توان...تکنولوژی فکر دکتر آزمندیان رو گوش کن دوباره روحیت برگرده...تو همین فرصت خیلیا به موفقیت می رسن...تو هم جزو اونا باش*

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> منم اوضاعم شبیه توهه .منطقه 2هستم ولی من به زیر10000هزارم راضیم



*شما خودت انتخاب کردی ... این قابل تغییر نیست...فکرت رو عوض کن...فکر*

----------


## _saeed_

این یه کارنامه کسی که تو منطقه 3 بوده
ادبیات:18 عربی :60 دینی:70 زبان:57 ریاضی:30 فیزیک وزیست:20 شیمی:38 رتبه4717 منطقه3 کشوری21471

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> این یه کارنامه کسی که تو منطقه 3 بوده
> ادبیات:18 عربی :60 دینی:70 زبان:57 ریاضی:30 فیزیک وزیست:20 شیمی:38 رتبه4717 منطقه3 کشوری21471


کارنامه آزمونته؟یا کنکور کسی؟

----------


## _saeed_

تقریبا 10000هزارمنطقه2 ارزشش با5000هزارمنطقه3 یکیه یعنی جفتمون باید تقریبا درصدای مشابهی بزنیم

----------


## _saeed_

> *ببین همه چی بستگی به خودت داره...فکر بهموفقیت موفقیت میاره...خراب کردن یه آزمون اگه واست همه چیزه یعنی باختی...پس دوباره بجنگ با تمام توان...تکنولوژی فکر دکتر آزمندیان رو گوش کن دوباره روحیت برگرده...تو همین فرصت خیلیا به موفقیت می رسن...تو هم جزو اونا باش*


به نظرت اگه کارنامه ازمونم بود الان اینجا قنبرک زده بودم

----------


## _saeed_

> *شما خودت انتخاب کردی ... این قابل تغییر نیست...فکرت رو عوض کن...فکر*


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی


ببین یه فایل 2 ساعته همایش موفقیت در کنکور دکتر آزمندیانه...سرچ کنی آپارات بالا میاد...دو پارته...اگه میخوای موفق بشی گوش بکن میفهمی چی بگم

مختصر اینکه تو این فیلم از بحث تکنولوژی فکر و ضمیر ناخودآگاه صبحت میشه که اگه درست روش کار بشه از فرش میرسی به عرش

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> به نظرت اگه کارنامه ازمونم بود الان اینجا قنبرک زده بودم


ببخشید اشتباه شد...ولی خب چرا نشستی؟

----------


## _saeed_

> ببخشید اشتباه شد...ولی خب چرا نشستی؟


چون هرچی برنامه میریزم میبینم نمیرسم مباحث مورد نیاز این رتبه رو بخونم .اه رمضونم که اومده دیگه بدت شده اوضام

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> چون هرچی برنامه میریزم میبینم نمیرسم مباحث مورد نیاز این رتبه رو بخونم .اه رمضونم که اومده دیگه بدت شده اوضام


اون فایلو ببین دیگه نیاز به هیچ حرفی نیست...خودتی و آیندت...1ماه فرصت ساختن رو بهت داده خدا...ساخت آینده ...میتونی بشینی و نگاه کنی که روزگار کار خودش ر. بکنه و تو فقط حسرت بخوری همین

----------


## Mohsen2

فک کنم خودمون باید دوبار استین بالا بزنیم این برنامه خوبه؟
ادبیات:هرروز حل 2ازمون سراسری +مرور 
دین وزندگی هرروز 2درس +حل تست های88تا94
زبان :گرامر روزی 2درس طبق جزوه فراهانی دبیر شریف کل گرامر رو تو 3ساعت گفته+هر روز حل 2ازمون جامع برای لغت و کلوز وردینگ
عربی هم ترجمه وتحلیل صرفی همایش ناصح زاده +هروز حل 2ازمون جامع
شیمی حل تست های85تا94و مرور جزوه اقاجانی
فیزیک مرور جزوه کازرانیان وحل تستهای 94تا94
ریاضی کتاب خط ویژه گاج +تست های 84تا94
زیست هرروز مرور 1فصل +ژنتیک وگیاهی به صورت جدا+حل سوالات کنکور +ازمونای امسال قلمچی امسال که دادیم

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> فک کنم خودمون باید دوبار استین بالا بزنیم این برنامه خوبه؟
> ادبیات:هرروز حل 2ازمون سراسری +مرور 
> دین وزندگی هرروز 2درس +حل تست های88تا94
> زبان :گرامر روزی 2درس طبق جزوه فراهانی دبیر شریف کل گرامر رو تو 3ساعت گفته+هر روز حل 2ازمون جامع برای لغت و کلوز وردینگ
> عربی هم ترجمه وتحلیل صرفی همایش ناصح زاده +هروز حل 2ازمون جامع
> شیمی حل تست های85تا94و مرور جزوه اقاجانی
> فیزیک مرور جزوه کازرانیان وحل تستهای 94تا94
> ریاضی کتاب خط ویژه گاج +تست های 84تا94
> زیست هرروز مرور 1فصل +ژنتیک وگیاهی به صورت جدا+حل سوالات کنکور +ازمونای امسال قلمچی امسال که دادیم


فکر وقتش رو هم کردی؟...برنامه ریزی باید کیفی باشه...یعنی حجم تقسیم بر زمان...راستش ارادت پولادینه ...قطعا اگه بخوای میرسی...اگه بخوای...به جمله امضام نگا کن
بعد استادات مال دبیرستان شریف نیستن؟

----------


## _saeed_

> فک کنم خودمون باید دوبار استین بالا بزنیم این برنامه خوبه؟
> ادبیات:هرروز حل 2ازمون سراسری +مرور 
> دین وزندگی هرروز 2درس +حل تست های88تا94
> زبان :گرامر روزی 2درس طبق جزوه فراهانی دبیر شریف کل گرامر رو تو 3ساعت گفته+هر روز حل 2ازمون جامع برای لغت و کلوز وردینگ
> عربی هم ترجمه وتحلیل صرفی همایش ناصح زاده +هروز حل 2ازمون جامع
> شیمی حل تست های85تا94و مرور جزوه اقاجانی
> فیزیک مرور جزوه کازرانیان وحل تستهای 94تا94
> ریاضی کتاب خط ویژه گاج +تست های 84تا94
> زیست هرروز مرور 1فصل +ژنتیک وگیاهی به صورت جدا+حل سوالات کنکور +ازمونای امسال قلمچی امسال که دادیم


خوبه ولی نه واسه این موقع البته نمیدونم دقیقا تو چه سطحی هستی درصدای ازمون دیروزتو بگو .چون خیلی برنامت سنگینه.نمیخوا چیزی رو حذف کنی؟

----------


## _saeed_

> اون فایلو ببین دیگه نیاز به هیچ حرفی نیست...خودتی و آیندت...1ماه فرصت ساختن رو بهت داده خدا...ساخت آینده ...میتونی بشینی و نگاه کنی که روزگار کار خودش ر. بکنه و تو فقط حسرت بخوری همین


درحال دانلود کردنشون هستم

----------


## Mohsen2

> فکر وقتش رو هم کردی؟...برنامه ریزی باید کیفی باشه...یعنی حجم تقسیم بر زمان...راستش ارادت پولادینه ...قطعا اگه بخوای میرسی...اگه بخوای...به جمله امضام نگا کن
> بعد استادات مال دبیرستان شریف نیستن؟


اره مال شریفن.خیلی استرس دارم.درصدام زیست40شیمی35عربی45ریاضی20فیزی  ک25زبان50دینی60ادبیات 40

----------


## _saeed_

> اره مال شریفن.خیلی استرس دارم.درصدام زیست40شیمی35عربی45ریاضی20فیزی  ک25زبان50دینی60ادبیات 40


خب دیونه مارو سرکار گذاشتی با این درصدا که همین الانشم زیر5000هزاری .تلاش کن همینارو مرور کن .دیوونه ای بابا

----------


## Mohsen2

نه بابا من تو ازمون اصلی خراب میکنم

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> اره مال شریفن.خیلی استرس دارم.درصدام زیست40شیمی35عربی45ریاضی20فیزی  ک25زبان50دینی60ادبیات 40


داداش درصد به این خوبی...چیه مث دخترا نا امید شدی...تخصصیت که خوبن(البته جا داره بالا بره ولی همینو حفظ کن)....ولی بجنب عمومیا مخصوصا ادبیات رو ببر بالا...تو میتونی با درصدای خوبت...عربی رو هم یه وقت خوبی بذار...تنوع درست تو روز زیاده

----------


## _saeed_

اینم تخمین کانون
تخمین رتبه کنکور سراسری.pdf

----------


## _saeed_

> نه بابا من تو ازمون اصلی خراب میکنم


مگه داریم مگه میشه؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> داداش درصد به این خوبی...چیه مث دخترا نا امید شدی...تخصصیت که خوبن(البته جا داره بالا بره ولی همینو حفظ کن)....ولی بجنب عمومیا مخصوصا ادبیات رو ببر بالا...تو میتونی با درصدای خوبت...عربی رو هم یه وقت خوبی بذار...تنوع درست تو روز زیاده


  امیدم پزشکی ایلام بو که پرید

----------


## _saeed_

> امیدم پزشکی ایلام بو که پرید


تلاشتو بکن با این درصدا شانست خیلی زاده که بیارییش پزشکی ایلامو.من تازه میخوام درصدای الان تورو بیارم میخوام تازه شروع کنم اونوقت تو ناامیدی

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> امیدم پزشکی ایلام بو که پرید


پرید؟بابا به خودت الکی تلقین نکن...حاضری سختیش رو بکشی؟اگه حاضری از همین حالا استارت بزن...وقت واسه از دست دادن نداری...تو انجمن هم اگه تونستی نیا...فقط درس
باورت میشه طرف با کارنامه 12.5 سه رقمی منطقه 1 تجربی شد؟

----------


## Mohsen2

خب اون 1سال رو خوب خونده

----------


## masoumeh_n

> داداش درصد به این خوبی...چیه مث دخترا نا امید شدی...تخصصیت که خوبن(البته جا داره بالا بره ولی همینو حفظ کن)....ولی بجنب عمومیا مخصوصا ادبیات رو ببر بالا...تو میتونی با درصدای خوبت...عربی رو هم یه وقت خوبی بذار...تنوع درست تو روز زیاده


وا مگه دخترا فقط ناامید میشن  :Yahoo (77): 

بنظر من نگران مرور نباش چون همزمان با تحلیل سوالای کنکور مطالب برات مرور میشن

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> خب اون 1سال رو خوب خونده


تو این ماه رو خوب بخون....یه جمله ایه میگه اگه کسی بخواد راهشو پیدا میکنه ولی اگه نخواد بهانشو

----------


## Mohsen2

دم همگی گرم

----------


## masoumeh_n

> این یه کارنامه کسی که تو منطقه 3 بوده
> ادبیات:18 عربی :60 دینی:70 زبان:57 ریاضی:30 فیزیک وزیست:20 شیمی:38 رتبه4717 منطقه3 کشوری21471


این واسه چه سالیه؟؟

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> وا مگه دخترا فقط ناامید میشن 
> 
> بنظر من نگران مرور نباش چون همزمان با تحلیل سوالای کنکور مطالب برات مرور میشن


نه منظورم این نبود...منظورم این بود که چون احساسی ترن با یه شکست کوچولو جا خالی میکنن...پسرا یه کم بهترن...البته این دوره زمونه تشخیص دختر پسریش سخته

----------


## _saeed_

> این واسه چه سالیه؟؟


94

----------


## Mohsen2

> نه منظورم این نبود...منظورم این بود که چون احساسی ترن با یه شکست کوچولو جا خالی میکنن...پسرا یه کم بهترن...البته این دوره زمونه تشخیص دختر پسریش سخته


چمران  جون استرس من به خاطر سوسول بازی نیست من دانشگاه رو ول کردم اگه قبول نشم بابم یه گلوله حرومم میکنه

----------

